# Rideshare Insurance Enforcement: A Way to Control Driver Population?



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Remember when David Plouffe said how about half of Uber drivers only give less than ten rides a month? And how so many more just give one ride a month just to stay active? Forgive me if I remembered the numbers wrong. Anyway: how many of those drivers do you think have proper insurance? Because, if you ask me, if I'm just doing less than ten rides a month, no way is it worth keeping my rideshare endorsement. Definitely not if I'm just doing one ride a month. No way.

As I find myself driving less and less, I am considering resorting back to my regular insurance when my current policy ends in March, at which point I will have to quit Uber because I don't want to put myself or others on the road at risk driving without proper insurance. But I know a lot of people don't care and have been and will continue to drive without it. 

My question is: if states that require TNC insurance, like CA, start enforcing the requirement via requiring Uber and Lyft to collect proof of TNC insurance, do you think the number of drivers will drop sharply? I think so. Have people who want to do this full time or substantially/people who want a pay rise used this angle to promote their interests? Isn't the reduction of supply the easiest way to maintain high demand and, hence, fair pay? Because there are ways you can work this to put pressure on the states to enforce the requirement.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

That is a solid idea. All it would take to put pressure on a legislature is a few stories of people involved in accidents with rideshare drivers who didn't get paid because the driver's insurance denied the claim.

It would put drivers without proper insurance out of business, but that would force Uber to raise rates for remaining drivers to get them on the road more. And demand would encourage more insurance companies to offer the option.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Agreed. Not being greedy but I hope they do enforce this. I'm doing this properly & got the rideshare policy through GEICO. It's pricey but worth it in the long run.

If VA/MD/DC make it requirement to have proper TNC coverage, then those that don't have it will stop, meaning more rides, surges and money for those that do.


----------

